# 3DS Max 2009 Opening Error



## benneh (May 13, 2009)

hey guys,

ive got 3DS max 2009 installed to my PC, but when i try to open it, it loads fine and opens the screen, the blank viewports appear as it loads but then it just simply gives me this

"An Error has occured
would you like max to try save a copy of your work?"

if re-installed, tried a different version of the installer, used a deep-uninstall program to remove all registry items incase it was a problem there, updatated direct x, my windows SP, all graphic drivers, everything on my PC is updated to the max
but everytime i install and run max, i get that error

if anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it as i use max at university and need it at home to continue my class work


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

did you try starting max using the 'change graphics mode' from the start menu? what ever display driver it is using you could try the other - openGL/3DS. or if neither work try software.


----------



## benneh (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the advice but every graphic option gives the error :/
BUT i did realise that my PC wont have an Open GL update if at all since xp was only installed not too long ago, ill update that now and give it another shot, but any more ideas? im not banking that this will work :/


----------



## benneh (May 13, 2009)

nope, just got OpenGL2.1 as far as im aware, and like i said all my graphic drivers are up to date


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

interesting it won't run in software mode. i think this is a conflict with the display drivers and max in some way. i'm not sure what is the cleanest way to update the display drivers, but i'd uninstall the current display driver in safe mode. then uninstall max. then in normal mode install the display drivers and then max again. i didn't have this problem so i'm guessing.


----------



## Hekate (Dec 31, 2009)

What mode are you running it in? DirectX does this to my machine every now and again for some odd reason (having nothing to do with the fact that I had this and that and every other graphics program running in the background I'm sure ) 
Are all your other options grayed out? I'd make sure windows is recognizing your updated graphics driver in Device Manager and run DXDiag to see if there are any problems with the tests initializing there.


----------

